# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Recommended: 'Awake' may be fake, but these delusions are real - msnbc.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Recommended: 'Awake' may be fake, but these delusions are real**msnbc.com*We also can have *lucid* dreams, those dreams that occur, often just before we wake, when our reasoning centers in the frontal lobes began to reengage. We're asleep, and *dreaming*, but slightly aware. Also, drugs like LSD can induce hallucinations that *...**and more »*

----------

